# Facebook - Shirt Off Pics.. do you?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok i often have shirt off pics on my facebook even as the profile pic... Its like ive worked hard for it so im gonna show it off and i don't care if some people don't like it... tbh it gets me some female attention so im happy with it but i do have a close girl mate who is certain that its 'sad' and people just think im a bell end and girls will think im vain and steer clear.

To be honest i know that she can't be 100% right as loads of lads have shirt off pics... what im also loving is that every time i execute a successful bulk and cut and nail a condition at a heavier weight i get more attention instantly as soon as i put the new pic up! :thumbup1:

Who else puts shirt off pics up?

What response do you get? Jealous comments? Sexual attention?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

i personaly wouldnt, not just because im not of 'big' standard, but as i think its such as tool thing to do. if your competing, or have a sucsessful amount of appeal as a bodybuilder then go for it. but in my state - im just a topless teenager that thinks hes the boll0x, so i dont  saves alot of hassel


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and feel free to put pics of mates who have failed with their shirt off profile pics haha










This guy did a bulk / cut and thinks he's in awesome shape


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Im not even the most slim, or toned, but i don't like wearing t-shirts when lounging around or doing exercises (except in the gym) so a couple of my pictures show that.

If someone thinks its sad then they dont need to look at them simple as 

Edit: but not pictures like the above of just the chest/stomach.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Depends on context, I wont put up a blatent in the bog mirror pic up, but my show pics, holiday snaps etc yeah defo.

I have a 'Bodybuilding Progress' album and they are in there, so if people want to look in there then cool.

But if you've been training 2 years and are just attention horing it can look a bit sad.

Id say 20% of my FB 'Friends' are competitive bodybuilders 30% Train hard and follow the circut so its not so bad.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think if you are OBVIOUSLY a bodybuilder then it is acceptable as it's a forum to show your tools.

If you are a mere wannabe and your body is not up to speck, it is well into the realms of saddo IMO


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> i personaly wouldnt, not just because im not of 'big' standard, but as i think its such as tool thing to do. if your competing, or have a sucsessful amount of appeal as a bodybuilder then go for it. but in my state - im just a topless teenager that thinks hes the boll0x, so i dont  saves alot of hassel


Interesting answer so your worried to do it as your scared of being classed as a tool? Or do you think its just a general tool thing to do..?

Be honest i don't care lol would be interesting to know


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Mainly I get comments like 'oh pira with his top off again, what a suprise' or 'looking good, can I lick your nipple?'.

I think my friends are not really the overly jealous types, plus I think my privacy settings are pretty high so I dont get many randoms commenting either. Most pics are me being silly with top off, fancy dress or holiday snaps, definetly no bog photos.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Oh and feel free to put pics of mates who have failed with their shirt off profile pics haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear lol

To answer your question, no. When I feel as though I look half decent I may do.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

Raptor...put up your pic you have on fb and ill tell you if id put it up lol no ****.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Oh and feel free to put pics of mates who have failed with their shirt off profile pics haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I wouldn't do it but I know people that do.

Also, if you do have pics like that as your profile you'd need to be in pretty good nick or you'd have to be ready for a lot of flack.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

I'd say if its clear you've worked hard for a while to earn it then your not a tool., then maybe a photo or two is fine, of course topless holiday photos, or partys/w.e are also fine, just not loads of purposly posing photos of you in your bathroom. thats just plain toolish.

like i said, i dont because its a tool thing to do where im from - unless you have a 6 pack and are 8 stone - then ist fine. but somone like myself who's 12 stone, i'd get called as "showing off" or "thinking im hard" so i save myself the hassle, although i could understand why people would - female attension is instant haha


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Oh and feel free to put pics of mates who have failed with their shirt off profile pics haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great gains if you're a 12 year old boy. How did he bulk? An extra teaspoon of sugar on his rice krispies?

Tell him his nipples outsize his lats.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Oh and feel free to put pics of mates who have failed with their shirt off profile pics haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats you, come on admit it lol.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I think its very sad, sad I dont have the shape I would consider good enough to do that I mean...  but I probably still wouldnt cos I like my privacy like...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jeez take dow the pic of your pipecleaner mate "BULK CUT" I think you should have a word, he looks like he's waiting to find the gym lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BigBalls said:


> Raptor...put up your pic you have on fb and ill tell you if id put it up lol no ****.












Not exactly jay cutler but doing ok


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

SiPhil said:


> Great gains if you're a 12 year old boy. How did he bulk? An extra teaspoon of sugar on his rice krispies?
> 
> Tell him his nipples outsize his lats.


Wait you can see his lats... fvck me I thought my eyesight was getting bad... lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Great gains if you're a 12 year old boy. How did he bulk? An extra teaspoon of sugar on his rice krispies?
> 
> Tell him his nipples outsize his lats.


lol 23 years old! and convinced he's 'ripped'

The fcuked up thing is some people tell him he is? :cursing:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with your physique, but wtf do you use one with sh1tters in the background?

Get someone else to take the pic with you standing somewhere decent.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Not exactly jay cutler but doing ok


 :lol: :lol: that's just your mate again with some fake tan:lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol: that's just your mate again with some fake tan:lol: :lol:


Nah mate thats him after 2 weeks of creatinez :lol:


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah i dont see a problem with it, you bodybuild as your hobby, others post themselves in paraletic states when theyre out on the town looking like utter knobs, so a pic of you with your top off (providing your in good shape) is 100% fine. Anyone says your showing off, ****'em, its like buying a lambo and not driving it around in public for people to see


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Nothing wrong with your physique, but wtf do you use one with sh1tters in the background?
> 
> Get someone else to take the pic with you standing somewhere decent.


After the gym 'pumped' ha if not i'd shrink :mellow:


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

not bad raptor...but you look like a burns victim lol....and id rather have one when someone else is taking the pic..i just think it looks a little less weird if you do that.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH mate if thats your profile pic then you are a tool.....

You need to shave, tan then pump up a LOT more first, possibly some viagra, then take a pic in the actual gym with some skinny fcuker doing 21's in the back ground to volumise the effect....then you might have a half decent profile pic....in the bogs sweaty and hairy aint it lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Na cant say would put pics up of me posing on facebook but each to there own! :whistling:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope i dont. I dont even think i have a photo of me without a shirt on. Missus might have saved a few from the last holiday we went on. Dont think i got around to deleting those. Only photos i have are to track progress. And only me and the missus see them.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

A bog shot is a bad idea, why would you take a pic in the bogs lol, do as magic said.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i think my current one is my uk-m one, with me doing an l-sit after scrambling up resonica valley 

i have shirt off ones if they are holiday pictures, everybody wants to look good, but i wouldn't specifically pose in front of a mirror for one


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Large and lean yes, taken by somebody else. 

Otherwise just look a bit silly.

In regards to that picture first posted, to you it might not be impressive and laughable that it is a profile picture, but then plenty of others will say the same about yours. Different scales.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah that bog shot would only be worse if someone was curling one out in the trap with the door off the hinges lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH mate if thats your profile pic then you are a tool.....
> 
> You need to shave, tan then pump up a LOT more first, possibly some viagra, then take a pic in the actual gym with some skinny fcuker doing 21's in the back ground to volumise the effect....then you might have a half decent profile pic....in the bogs sweaty and hairy aint it lol


Ha ha, tell it how it is!!!!!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

The only instance that bog pics are legit IMO are if you need to take a quick snap to send to a girl in the instance that it will drastically improve your chances of smashing her pasty in...

Other than that, theres no need.

Progress pics are cool tho IMO. Ive never posted anything like that up, but im on a heavy cut and I have been taking pics every 2 weeks. I havent put any up on facebook yet, but i showed a couple of family members and mates and 2 of them have decided to go on a cut...so in that respect to think that i have motivated someone else makes me feel good!


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Hell yeah:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a little guilty of this. I don't have facebook anymore but have one on my dating site profile. I thought I looked good after my weight loss but now realise I still don't.

However I got no messages before picture was there and I got 1 message after it was there. I can claim it to be a success haha.


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

who cares? do what YOU want and bo110ks to what people think. if it makes you happy it can't be that bad, eh


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> A bog shot is a bad idea, why would you take a pic in the bogs lol, do as magic said.


Bog shots are great.


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

ps i don't get my shirt off. i get my ass out instead LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that poo in the sh1tter make it even hornier to me lol


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

@ Herc: I'm not surprised you got stick, they're all bloody jealous. you look the dogs .... fella!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

are all these in the toilet pics really taken to be posted on cottaging.com?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am guilty of this when i was younger, about 9 stone skinny as fvck with "abs" showing so i put it up :lol: but now i have none on fb or anything, well except my gf took my avi on here and put it on her bebo in an album of me and her but thats it lol next time i will have shirt less pics is in 4 weeks time when im in turkey


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

No chance. It is like when people put pics of their cars up etc. It is just attention whoring. Only reason anyone would do this is so people give them attention to make them feel better about themselves IMO.

I agree, if it is a holiday snap where it is in context, or if you are competing then fair enough as it becomes about a hobby etc. but not just to get attention.

Most of the time attention whoring backfires anyway. People seem to hate to see others doing well at something or trying to achieve so will do whatever they can to undermine them by taking the p*ss etc. Strage world we live in.....!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> I am guilty of this when i was younger, about 9 stone skinny as fvck with "abs" showing so i put it up :lol: but now i have none on fb or anything, well except my gf took my avi on here and put it on her bebo in an album of me and her but thats it *lol next time i will have shirt less pics is in 4 weeks time when im in turkey*


4 weeks!!!! But i want them now!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Only have them from holiday or my prep. Usually profile pics are me with a massive smile


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

if im on holiday yeah but i dont like posing in the mirror did when i was younger and better looking :laugh:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Will101 said:


> No chance. It is like when people put pics of their cars up etc. It is just attention whoring. Only reason anyone would do this is so people give them attention to make them feel better about themselves IMO.
> 
> I agree, if it is a holiday snap where it is in context, or if you are competing then fair enough as it becomes about a hobby etc. but not just to get attention.
> 
> Most of the time attention whoring backfires anyway. People seem to hate to see others doing well at something or trying to achieve so will do whatever they can to undermine them by taking the p*ss etc. Strage world we live in.....!


X 2 :thumb:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

You look better with a face.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha SiPhil quality! :laugh:

But you can't improve these hansom boyish looks... im like enrique iglesias

Haha jokes :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 4 weeks!!!! But i want them now!!


Lmfao tough! You can go to the albums on my prof here to bide you by :lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

So what if its attention whoring? I'm sure a great number on here work out just for the attention we get, be it posing on stage in trunks, out on the **** at weekends or just out and about in general.

If you've worked hard for your bod and want to show it off, then more power to you IMO. :beer:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's funny though, my missus and all her poledancing mates post pics of them on the pole as their profile pics on FB but I know if i posted a pic of myself in the gym she'd say I was a pr**k.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Smitch said:


> It's funny though, my missus and all her poledancing mates post pics of them on the pole as their profile pics on FB but I know if i posted a pic of myself in the gym she'd say I was a pr**k.


Whats your Mrs called wouldnt mind seeing these pics :lol:


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a bikini pic from my hols :laugh:

I think feck it...am 37 and work hard too


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

IMO having a posed one as your profile pic is a step too far.

Saying this I read a study on dating sites that said if you put a pic of your showing your physique off you'll get more responses from women! You shouldn't be using facebook to try and pull anyway.

I think gerg has the right idea, subtlety. Some people will try and get to you though, out of jealousy, I got some guys slating me for a pic of me in a tight shirt FFS, just got to rise above that and see it for what it is.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah a bit, but not as my main profile picture lol.

YES girls think your vain and up yourself that is true


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> IMO having a posed one as your profile pic is a step too far.
> 
> Saying this I read a study on dating sites that said if you put a pic of your showing your physique off you'll get more responses from women!* You shouldn't be using facebook to try and pull anyway.*
> 
> I think gerg has the right idea, subtlety. Some people will try and get to you though, out of jealousy, I got some guys slating me for a pic of me in a tight shirt FFS, just got to rise above that and see it for what it is.


Yeah, you shouldn't. But some of us are so good looking, we can't help it!


----------



## Gluteus_maximus (Jul 25, 2010)

Will101 said:


> No chance. It is like when people put pics of their cars up etc. It is just attention whoring. Only reason anyone would do this is so people give them attention to make them feel better about themselves IMO.
> 
> I agree, if it is a holiday snap where it is in context, or if you are competing then fair enough as it becomes about a hobby etc. but not just to get attention.
> 
> Most of the time attention whoring backfires anyway. People seem to hate to see others doing well at something or trying to achieve so will do whatever they can to undermine them by taking the p*ss etc. Strage world we live in.....!


x3 - excellent advice. I remember reading a bit of wisdom from a book on Judaism which said that you should not talk about your children to someone who doesn't have children. i.e. showing off will only bring you bad feeling, bad energy, and probably bad luck!


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Facebook whore-age uve got to love it!.. this is my current one haha!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ScottCP said:


> Facebook whore-age uve got to love it!.. this is my current one haha!


Completely acceptable :thumb:

Looking very good Scott


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

thats obviously acceptable scott lol...........is that a little bit of gyno i spot tho ???? lol


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

BigBalls said:


> thats obviously acceptable scott lol...........is that a little bit of gyno i spot tho ???? lol


With the amount of sh1t i pump in my body to look that good there bound to be a bit of gyno :lol:


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

lol id gladly take a lil bit of gyno.....to be in that shape anyway mate.


----------



## fishro (May 26, 2009)

**** since my arms hit 16 inch i only own vests... lol lol


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Not exactly jay cutler but doing ok


LOL why is everyone taking pics of themselves in toilet against the mirror? I see that quite a lot:lol:. Good progress there mate.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ScottCP said:


> Facebook whore-age uve got to love it!.. this is my current one haha!


Looking good mate :thumbup1:

You actually know me.. ive just repd you with who i am


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> IMO having a posed one as your profile pic is a step too far.
> 
> Saying this I read a study on dating sites that said if you put a pic of your showing your physique off you'll get more responses from women! *You shouldn't be using facebook to try and pull anyway.*
> 
> ...


Why not? Fb can get you a date *whenever *you want if you use it properly.. so for me its 2 thumbs up :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Why not? Fb can get you a date *whenever *you want if you use it properly.. so for me its 2 thumbs up :thumb:


Buddy, accept my friend request on FB. Been pending for too long.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It's funny though, my missus and all her poledancing mates post pics of them on the pole as their profile pics on FB but I know if i posted a pic of myself in the gym she'd say I was a pr**k.


I love perving on girls naughty pics... eg this:










:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I love perving on girls naughty pics... eg this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better suggest her to be-friend me mate!!!!! I'll trade you for a night in Rotherham hahaha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I love perving on girls naughty pics... eg this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet her dads really proud.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

who the fuk thinks about what her dad thinks when looking at that pic ffs :lol:


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

You just know it's a bloke who owns that profile.

http://www.88gals.com/content/Phil%20Flash%20Cash/Face%20Down%20Ass%20Up%20University/Mackenzie%20Nude/face_down_ass_up_university_987_007.jpg

Hope you didn't send any pics back - bet he had a right old tug over Raptor's pics


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

99DC said:


> You just know it's a bloke who owns that profile.
> 
> http://www.88gals.com/content/Phil%20Flash%20Cash/Face%20Down%20Ass%20Up%20University/Mackenzie%20Nude/face_down_ass_up_university_987_007.jpg
> 
> Hope you didn't send any pics back - bet he had a right old tug over Raptor's pics


lmao :thumb: he knows his grot.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Im lucky as my Face is better looking than my body and gets more attention haha.

VAIN, Yup thats me


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Will101 said:


> No chance. It is like when people put pics of their cars up etc. It is just attention whoring. Only reason anyone would do this is so people give them attention to make them feel better about themselves IMO.
> 
> I agree, if it is a holiday snap where it is in context, or if you are competing then fair enough as it becomes about a hobby etc. but not just to get attention.
> 
> Most of the time attention whoring backfires anyway. People seem to hate to see others doing well at something or trying to achieve so will do whatever they can to undermine them by taking the p*ss etc. Strage world we live in.....!


I agree 100%

What happened to training for yourself? I bet all those on here saying why not show it off etc are the same ones that complain about pretend carpet carriers giving BB's a bad name.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

if i looked good enough id be shirtless no danger

just like if i had a 15" nob, that would be on there too!


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Depends on context, I wont put up a blatent in the bog mirror pic up, but my show pics, holiday snaps etc yeah defo.
> 
> *I have a 'Bodybuilding Progress' album and they are in there, so if people want to look in there then cool. *
> 
> ...


I have one of these, also random photos from nights out when I'm topless, thats about it

however most of my facebook 'friends' are people from Uni or School and only a few of them go to the gym, so get some dodgy comments about it, but the guys who I train with are pretty positive about it all


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> You better suggest her to be-friend me mate!!!!! I'll trade you for a night in Rotherham hahaha


I'll inbox you her profile :thumbup1:

For a pre arranged slag in rotherham :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

No chance of me ever putting a topless pic on facebook

I think it's a bit obvious what you're trying to do when you put a pic like that up maybe its cool if you're in your early twenties but I'm not


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Ok i often have shirt off pics on my facebook even as the profile pic... Its like ive worked hard for it so im gonna show it off and i don't care if some people don't like it... tbh it gets me some female attention so im happy with it but i do have a close *girl mate who is certain that its 'sad'* and people just think im a bell end and girls will think im vain and steer clear.
> 
> To be honest i know that she can't be 100% right as loads of lads have shirt off pics... what im also loving is that every time i execute a successful bulk and cut and nail a condition at a heavier weight i get more attention instantly as soon as i put the new pic up! :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


love it always i would walk about naked if i could get away with it.

usual the girl that says this has a skinny or out of shape boyfriend and says things like i dont like muscly men. (f**k off the alpha male is what its all about


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Bradz said:


> Im lucky as my Face is better looking than my body and gets more attention haha.
> 
> VAIN, Yup thats me


whos that in your avi then lol:lol: :whistling:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

i put mine up, especially on the profile pic haha, lads might think its gay but fcuk it even the girls that say they dont like it blatenly do 

i dont put like pose pics 'most muscular' its mainly either hol pics, or like a oops i happened to have my top off, breath out and tense my abs kinda pic.

although the one i have atm is a blatent pose 1, but i done it in negative so it looks cool:


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

runs to take his picture off facebook


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

personally i wouldnt put a pic of me shirtless on facebook purely because i like people to look at me in person and go ooh i wonder what hes got under that t shirt  .


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if i was a woman i would do


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

All i have to say is i'm a complete pr**k


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

No I haven't and wouldn't unless I competed.

(Holiday snaps aside)

Rather they saw me in the flesh and go whoa, you've got big


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> No I haven't and wouldn't unless I competed.
> 
> (Holiday snaps aside)
> 
> Rather they saw me in the flesh and go whoa, you've got big


X 2 mate. Hit the nail right on the head there.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I only have one and thats my avi on here (it wasnt my profile picture, its in the mobile uploads album). I know its not impressive to a lot of people on here, but i was/am pretty proud of coming from being a chubby teenager to something thats starting to look almost decent lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont have a facebook page,but if i did your god damned right i would,the question would be would i actually have any clothed pics :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Mines is my avi <<<<< :lol: im going to change it dont worry.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

No, think it comes across as showing off; to the people who don't train.


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Life's too short for modesty!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My FB PIC.....and zilions of folk have body shots.....whats the big deal....as long as U feel good...its UR profile...... :tongue:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if i had an amazing body shot,id put it on fb no probs,pel's got

loads by the way:beer:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i've got a pic of me on stage in ma posing trunks for ma facebook profile pic!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> if i had an amazing body shot,id put it on fb no probs,pel's got
> 
> loads by the way:beer:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

SERIOUSLY THOUGH...FFS..its not that a big deal....yea comp pics are awesome.....but FB is real life...sharing ur life with ur m8s.....my loads of pics are my journal.....step by step in pic form....i aint embarresed and i aint gonna torment myself on what pic i should post on FB....come on:whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> SERIOUSLY THOUGH...FFS..its not that a big deal....yea comp pics are awesome.....but FB is real life...sharing ur life with ur m8s.....my loads of pics are my journal.....step by step in pic form....i aint embarresed and i aint gonna torment myself on what pic i should post on FB....come on:whistling:


 x2 and what about holiday shots,like on the beach n stuff,in tight

speedo's:whistling:must remember to put that up:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> x2 and what about holiday shots,like on the beach n stuff,in tight
> 
> speedo's:whistling:must remember to put that up:laugh:


is that what they were?...thought u had got tangled up in sum candy floss... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cant wait for next summer,im on a lean from now on,get my

little waist back,i want abb's.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> cant wait for next summer,im on a lean from now on,get my
> 
> little waist back,i want abb's.


After bulking for years i have decided to stay leanish year round...

After seeing a few mates look so much better a few stone leaner i decided i never really wanna bulk to the bloated look no more...

I feel so much better now im a bit leaner


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> No I haven't and wouldn't unless I competed.
> 
> (Holiday snaps aside)
> 
> Rather they saw me in the flesh and go whoa, you've got big


or small in your case :lol:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

look at this wally from my old school thinks he looks good

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

*Leigh Young* likes:Peter Andre

Yeah, what a wally.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Only if I was pictured on holiday and happened to have my shirt off, don't think I would put one of myself topless taken by myself lol. Tank top at most.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

m14rky said:


> look at this wally from my old school thinks he looks good
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts


Lol i didn't add him but i simply inboxed him with:

"Come on now, what are you doing"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> *Leigh Young* likes:Peter Andre
> 
> Yeah, what a wally.


Look at his sig:

macho macho man!!! see the picture ^^^^ for the proof 

:cursing: :tongue:


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

m14rky said:


> look at this wally from my old school thinks he looks good
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts


My god that's worrying...I clicked his missus' profile link to see if the over opinionated tool had a fit one (he doesn't...) and I have a mutual friend with her! :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

richh said:


> My god that's worrying...I clicked his missus' profile link to see if the over opinionated tool had a fit one (he doesn't...) and I *have a mutual friend with her! * :confused1: *:confused1:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I love perving on girls naughty pics... eg this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LINK ME TO THIS GIRLS PROFILE!!

:clap:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

who would post that pic on facebook?


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

m14rky said:


> who would post that pic on facebook?


her ex probably :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> After bulking for years i have decided to stay leanish year round...
> 
> After seeing a few mates look so much better a few stone leaner i decided i never really wanna bulk to the bloated look no more...
> 
> I feel so much better now im a bit leaner


mmm and me, lost half a stone already.....just want to change things

on its head now,keep the interest going.

im sick of "*BULKING".*


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Loads.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

m14rky said:


> look at this wally from my old school thinks he looks good
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts


"macho macho man!!! see the picture ^^^^ for the proof " :lol:


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

Just saw this on his girlfriend's profile (who's albums aren't private), an album called "Me and leigh".

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=420047&id=548810152

Man that guy's...a tit.


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

richh said:


> Just saw this on his girlfriend's profile (who's albums aren't private), an album called "Me and leigh".
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=420047&id=548810152
> 
> Man that guy's...a tit.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

hes a unit what u guys talking about haha


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

RAPTOR WHERE THE FCUK IS THIS LINK TO THAT GIRLS PROFILE????? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:thumb:


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

id slam his bird dirty bitch


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jjmac said:


> RAPTOR WHERE THE FCUK IS THIS LINK TO THAT GIRLS PROFILE????? :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :thumb:


Rep'd you with it lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

richh said:


> Just saw this on his girlfriend's profile (who's albums aren't private), an album called "Me and leigh".
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1353775573&ref=ts#!/album.php?aid=420047&id=548810152
> 
> Man that guy's...a tit.


thats tremendous. what a same head hahahaa :laugh:


----------

